# Rund um den Solling 2012



## drumsdw (27. April 2012)

Auch wenn ich hier möglicherweise nicht ganz richtig bin: Ich möchte auf die gemeinsame Ausfahrt "Rund um den Solling" in diesem Jahr hinweisen. Nicht ganz richtig, weil die Tour sinnvollerweise mit dem Rennrad oder auch Treckingrad absolviert werden sollte. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja unter den Mountainbikern auch ein paar Leutchen, die neben der grobstolligen Variante auch die Dackelschneidervariante pflegen (so wie ich zum Besispiel). 
Die Fahrt startet dieses Jahr (es gibt sie seit 2008) am 

07.10.2012 um 09:00 Uhr in Boffzen/Weser am Schulzentrum

Es wird ein Startgeld erhoben (Betrag kommt noch), der in geringem Umfang zur Deckung der Verpflegungskosten unterwegs aber vor allem zusammen mit den Sponsorengeldern an die DKMS (deutsche Knochenmarkspenderdatei) gehen wird. Für weitere Informationen: www.rund-um-den-solling.de

Wir hoffen, dass möglichst viele potentielle Lebensretter unter euch sind. Aber auch wenn nicht: Es sind alle, die mitmachen wollen herzlich willkommen!

Armin Radtke und Mario Hanker


----------

